# jhow do you keep crawfish alive?



## trapdoor

I have a small creek full of crawfish. I can get all I want for bait,but they go belly up before I get to use them. how can I keep them alive for any length of time at all? I've tried keeping them in a bucket of water and even just enough water to keep them wet.Same result crawfish stew!!


----------



## fox412

Only cover them about 3/4ths of the way with water. It should be changed daily if not twice daily. It doesn't hurt to put a litlle ice in with them.


----------



## trapdoor

thanks alot. definitly will give it a try.tired of having boiled crayfish when i get to the lake.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Not too many and a little ice will keep them cool.


----------



## rebelp74

Don't cover them with water, they will drown. It's best to put them in something with no water and keep a wet towel on top of them. You can put ice on them as well, just make sure the water stays drained out.


----------



## goldhunter

just make sure they don't get too hot. they need some water...just enough for their bellys to touch the water. just keep them cool and they will be fine for awhile.


----------



## duckmander

Put them in a burlap sack. throw in a couple handfuls of grass. wet sack soaking wet. place in shade. keep sack wet. will stay for days.


----------



## Arm67ando

they need some water...just enough for their bellys to touch the water. just keep them cool and they will be fine for awhile.


----------

